# Postmates fare details



## sagaz99 (Nov 18, 2016)

I used Ubereats for three months before I started postmates. In eats, you could just tip on each fare and check out the details such as distance travelled, uber's cut, etc. Is it possible to get the same info on postmates? I click on the fare but it doesn't show any info. Even the desktop website doesn't show anything.


----------



## LLXC (Nov 22, 2016)

Nope, you don't get much info with PM. Payout and Tip.


----------



## JamesN (Jan 5, 2017)

It's very odd how seemingly secretive they are of this magical formula. I actually just got activated for PM today, although I won't start really driving until Tuesday night.

I have been able to find the following:










I'm not sure if that is still accurate, that was on a rideshare blog that was supposedly sent out in an email from PM in January of last year. From what I understand they still pay a small base rate (as seen above), a small rate per mile driven (from restaurant to customer, not from you to restaurant) and a nice little $.11/min spent waiting. I just started Doordash today and I will say some of the waiting I had to do was RIDICULOUS. Door dash does not pay for waiting nor does it pay for distance. I actually had a 10mi trip for one customer after waiting 30 minutes for the order. That would have translated to around a $16 payout with PM but with DD I only received the standard $5 delivery payout plus tip (IF they tip).

So I am really going to try and hit up PM this next week.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

JamesN I've noticed with DoorDash in particular, you have to learn the bad restaurants to avoid. Most other drivers know these and don't take them, but the unsuspecting will pick them up.

Examples: restaurants where orders are not ready, customers don't tip, no parking, mandatory to go gratuity added, etc.

I've picked up some of these booby trap orders, only to later hear from other dashers they remember passing it up earlier because of it usually being a messed up situation.

Now I keep a list of places where I've learned a lesson or been believably warned about. I will not accept those.

I think you really need to do at least 2 tipping orders per hour for them to be worthwhile. Just one, or no tips, is treading water.


----------



## DollarStoreChauffeur (Sep 12, 2016)

PM is so shrouded in mystery I won't even do a single delivery. I've got the bag they sent me, but why on earth would I go run around trying to do deliveries for a company that doesn't even see fit to explain how the scheme works?

We know why they don't explain. It's not much different than Uber. You would need to spend a couple weeks working it blindly to figure out it's not worth a second of your time, but by then you've invested 80 hours into the scheme which only really benefits Postmates and the people getting food delivered. NO THANKS!

I will bypass the learn and burn by experience model of work these delightful little schemers keep coming up with in Silicon Valley.


----------



## JamesN (Jan 5, 2017)

grams777 said:


> JamesN I've noticed with DoorDash in particular, you have to learn the bad restaurants to avoid. Most other drivers know these and don't take them, but the unsuspecting will pick them up.
> 
> Examples: restaurants where orders are not ready, customers don't tip, no parking, mandatory to go gratuity added, etc.
> 
> ...


Yes I think you might be on to something. I was in an area that I was not familiar with as is, much less a driver so it could have been the bad restaurants. I at least enjoy the fact that PM is willing to pay SOMETHING while waiting at a crappy restaurant. Better than nothing I suppose...


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

DollarStoreChauffeur I've found PM and door dash pay roughly the same. It can vary, but figure about $5 plus tips. Usually PM a buck or two more. The problem with PM is the scheduling is sometimes hard to get onto and hard to get orders from.

JamesN Doordash can be hopping sometimes with stacked orders where you're juggling two at once. That's about the only time I can break $20 / hr.

The one positive with both of these is when you get $10 or $20 that's what you get. There's no 20-35% commission or whatever subtracted from it like uber fares. So even $10 on DD/PM can be like almost $15 in fares on uber.

For the most part, the simplified goal is to just get two decently tipping orders done per hour.


----------

